# TTOC East Anglia meet 27/05*Thanks for coming*



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , After the successful first meet last Sunday I would like to propose the next meet for Sunday the 27th of May again at the Old Ram pub at Tivetshall on the A140 between Norwich and Ipswich.

I thought this time we could meet at 11am and oggle eachothers cars and have a chat then have lunch at 12 ish followed by a cruise to Southwold and an icecream on the pier. Its roughly 25 miles there so not to far.

Just post in if you fancy it.

List :
Neilc
Jamman
Millepeed ( +1)
Ryanmtt
Richyboy
Gareth50
Paul4281 ( +1 )
VWCheung
J_Ritchie

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I fancy Angelina Jolie but I'm clear to come to this :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I fancy Angelina Jolie but I'm clear to come to this :wink:


Thats great cousin. Looking forward to it 

Neil

P.s Angelina Jolie :?: With those lips :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

But I'm not a member of the TTOC DAMMMMMMMmmmmmmm :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> But I'm not a member of the TTOC DAMMMMMMMmmmmmmm :wink: :lol: :lol:


Oh I thought you were :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Count me in Neil


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

we there, but might just might be in a different tt :wink:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to get there this time better pull my finger out and get my car fixed


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the responses  Put you all on the list then.

Vince what have you bought then :?: You little tease


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Neil

Add me to the list !

See you then

Gareth


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gareth50 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Add me to the list !
> 
> ...


Thats great Gareth , see you again on the 27th then 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

We'll be there Wendy loves an ice cream!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> We'll be there Wendy loves an ice cream!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news Paul , I can honestly say that the ice cream on Southwold promenade is some of the best I've had , well worth the drive


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't make this one, working all day


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Can't make this one, working all day


Sorry to hear that , hopefully see you at the next meet


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Heres hoping for no rain at the next local meet ! Its starting to do my head in :x


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hope you're up to date with cruise etiquette now Neil, we don't want any more blow ups!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Hope you're up to date with cruise etiquette now Neil, we don't want any more blow ups!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope thats a joke


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, of course & a bit of a bump for the meeting.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lolkgn
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Yes, of course & a bit of a bump for the meeting.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lolkgn
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to an ice cream on the pier actually Paul. As long as its not pouring down. I will let you lead this time :wink:


----------



## gedwards90 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think we should have a Lowestoft / Yarmouth meet over the summer!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

paul4281 said:


> Hope you're up to date with cruise etiquette now Neil, we don't want any more blow ups!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Think you need to have a word with some of the TTOC clique make sure you know the rules.

I will come to this and stand in the non TTOC corner if that's ok :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nobody puts James in the corner! Show yourself you shy retiring little flower.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4txx1j
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

paul4281 said:


> Nobody puts James in the corner! Show yourself you shy retiring little flower.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4txx1j
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok petal :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

gedwards90 said:


> I think we should have a Lowestoft / Yarmouth meet over the summer!


Could look at doing a run to somewhere like The Jolly Sailors at Lowestoft , good food & car park near the sand/sea. 
I spent all week driving to Lowestoft.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

gedwards90 said:


> I think we should have a Lowestoft / Yarmouth meet over the summer!


Hey Jedward , are you coming to this meet then ? Be good to see another face.

Neil


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

we will be there if the tt is not having any special treatment :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> we will be there if the tt is not having any special treatment :wink:


patience is a virtue young Jedi


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just to say I am away on holiday until the 26th so will see you all on the 27th at 1100am as per post 1.

Anyone else wanting to come along more than welcome. Be great to see some new faces. 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## TYPR2TT (Apr 12, 2011)

Arghhh i'm working... but i will put in a leave request


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TYPR2TT said:


> Arghhh i'm working... but i will put in a leave request


Hey Roger , would be good to see you again. Hope you can make it


----------



## TYPR2TT (Apr 12, 2011)

Just checked, too many of my colleagues have already had leave granted for that day... :evil:

Why don't you all come to Harleston recreation carpark for a scenic photo shoot with a nice tree line  I'll be able to stick a civvy jacket on and come over for a gander in my TT :lol:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Will have to keep an eye out for you in your works van Roger.&#8230;

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

11.00 o'clock next week meet up all TT's welcome. Even soft tops&#8230;

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like good weather for Sunday so lots of cleaning & polishing needed.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ltzctr
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Looks like good weather for Sunday so lots of cleaning & polishing needed.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ltzctr
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


  way im feelin right now bud is to give it a good coat of petrol inside n out 
rant over
how is everyone


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wassup Vince, thought you were all sorted.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Wassup Vince, thought you were all sorted.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


yea its getting there bud just a couple of niggles that have shown up hope to get them sorted soon. cant sell it if its not all good. cant be much more to go wrong with it had new ecu, new comfort control unit, new brembo disks, new yellow stuff pads, new breather pipework, new bits for the engine, new this, new that, car stands me now at about 7k but will only get prob 3.5k 4k if i wait but hey been bitten by the tt bug and goin to get a good 225 and start all the mods you never know what it might turn out like. 
hey another rant over, feel better already might go outside now and give it a pollish, :twisted: 
hopefully will be there sunday.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear you still got some issues, sure you will get them sorted.

I always find that if I can't do anything else I can always find something that needs a clean.

Hope you both do make it. 11.00 onwards.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry I would like to have come along with y'all of you as weather looks ok and TT could do with a run but my parents are up this weekend so duty calls and a roast diner


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

V6graeme said:


> Sorry I would like to have come along with y'all of you as weather looks ok and TT could do with a run but my parents are up this weekend so duty calls and a roast diner


Ok, no worries, have a nice day & keep an eye out for the next meet.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I would like to get 5 minutes to clean the car I'm all work at the moment it's crazy


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

jamman said:


> I would like to get 5 minutes to clean the car I'm all work at the moment it's crazy


james your car always looks like its just come out of a showroom
now get back to work


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, Vince, will need sunglasses for the glare off the paintwork.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

fingers crossed but lookin good to be there sunday


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Finally got the old girl back shame I haven't got my new bumper on yet but after what I just spent it will have to wait.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

richyboy said:


> Finally got the old girl back shame I haven't got my new bumper on yet but after what I just spent it will have to wait.


You gonna be making an appearance?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes I hope so as long as I don't get called out to work.be good to see all your fine motors


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

It'll be good to see you.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4qlzui
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPR2TT (Apr 12, 2011)

I've managed to swing a slightly later start to my shift  So i will be there 11am sharp (hopefully everyone else will be too so i can have a gander and take some nice snaps 8) )

Gutted that i won't be joining you guys for a drive to the seaside though


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

TYPR2TT said:


> I've managed to swing a slightly later start to my shift  So i will be there 11am sharp (hopefully everyone else will be too so i can have a gander and take some nice snaps 8) )
> 
> Gutted that i won't be joining you guys for a drive to the seaside though


That's good news, are you staying to eat?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dfnyzd
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks like it's going to be a lovely sunny day fingers crossed


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Just started to try and machine polish my car . Too hot and havnt got the patients to go it. Watching videos on you tube it's so easy the more I look the more scratches I find  oh well it's shiny at least


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Weather is far toooo warm to be polishing. 

That's my excuse says James in the sun with cider. :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got back , and had a great week away. Looking forward to tomorrow and many thanks to Paul for keeping on top of the thread 

But I still havent cleaned the QS since the trackday  And no time now either. Never mind I quite like it dirty.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> I quite like it dirty.


(Insert joke about Neil's lady liking it dirty)


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

CBA to clean mine either, tbh was hanging this morning from an impromptu BBQ last night & now enjoying the weather.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vsvanf
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

neilc said:


> many thanks to Paul for keeping on top of the thread


No worries 

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?muenb3
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like it dirty.
> ...


Might have known that any mention of dirty would set James off :lol: Too much cider in his garden


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn , looked out of the bedroom window and the cars still dirty [smiley=bigcry.gif] I had hoped the car cleaning fairies would have made an appearance. See you guys soon


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Been laid out in the garden since 8 

It's a beautiful day going to get a shower get the look off Ola and be on my way.

See you at 11 folks.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry may not make it, my mums not well & going to get her from the coast.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

been away in the motorhome for the w/end just got home . will be there as soon as i can and lilla said she driving mmmm whens the next meet heehee see you guys soon.
vince


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

millepeed said:


> been away in the motorhome for the w/end just got home . will be there as soon as i can and lilla said she driving mmmm whens the next meet heehee see you guys soon.
> vince


Make sure you come bud it's a beautiful day 

Just about to leave see you sooooooooooooooon


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

paul4281 said:


> Sorry may not make it, my mums not well & going to get her from the coast.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope she gets better soon mate, tell you what just send your lady she's much nicer than you anyway :-* :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks James. Well she said she would come over in her MR2 but you'd get jealous.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fziojt
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPR2TT (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry to leave before lunch guys but was great to meet a couple of new faces and see some familiar ones again  
Hope you didn't choke on your icecreams while i had to go to work... :mrgreen:

Just a pic's for now with more to follow when i finish my shift... if you have Instagram follow me: @ TYPR2TT


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for coming. A great day had by all I reckon. Great drive from the pub to Southwold and then a 17 mile walk to get the best icecream on the coast :wink:

See you next time guys , Paul sorry you couldn't make it , hope everythings ok.

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What a fantastic way to spend a Sunday, beautiful roads, great cars, good ice cream and lovely people. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks for a stunning sunny day Neil.

Will post pictures up later.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes thanks Neil great day great drive and what a lovely bunch of people . Rich & Emily


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Cheers for organising Neil, had a great day, good to meet everyone too- hopefully see you all again in the near future.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for organising a great meet Neil see at the next week soon great to see some new faces, come on all you east Anglian TT ers support these meets 
Gareth


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Was a fantastic day great weather, nice drive and fantastic people


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

yep had a fantastic time good to meet so many nice people with the same interest. good food as well mmmmm. lilla enjoyed herself with all the [smiley=gossip.gif] , sorry had to leave before you went to the coast but needed sleep before night shift.
another one soon neil me thinks  
paul hope all is well mate
cheers 
vince


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's a pity you missed the drive to the coast it was fantastic Vince.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> It's a pity you missed the drive to the coast it was fantastic Vince.


Even the ice cream was worth walking the whole length of Southwold promenade for :wink:


----------

